# Space furs, where you at?



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

any variety of space related, be it grounded realistic astronauts, or science fiction space explorers, or aliens, or anything beyond all that! i wanna know how many space furs are out there. 

my fursona is rooted a lot in 80's-90's SF anime with some vague influence from your usual nostalgic retro SF sources. he's got the poofy 80's hair, a real poppy and colorful jumpsuit, a pretty cartoony raygun (that i haven't drawn yet...), an appetite for exploration, and he likes to tag along doing whatever job he can get on any ship that doesn't seem overly shady. 





how 'bout you?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 3, 2020)

nice

my species is an alien race based on nematoids by my oc in particular was born an raised by a colony living in secret on Earth.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

I can definitely see the 90s space anime influences, like cowboy bebop or the irresponsible captain taylor


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

I do have some cool space art to share of my sona


Here's a space bounty hunter-ish commission







And some Dead Space art


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 3, 2020)

I have some space-y characters planned out for future projects. No art of them yet. I do really love space as a setting. The possibilities are literally infinite


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I can definitely see the 90s space anime influences, like cowboy bebop or the irresponsible captain taylor


funnily enough, while i've heard great things about both i've seen neither! my main influence is probably dirty pair, and then there's a bunch of niche junk nobody cares to remember that inspire me, too. i'll get around to the bigger series folks want me to watch one day....


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

Kosmo Kittypup said:


> , while i've heard great things about both i've seen neither!


same, the only anime i've actually bothered to watch for real is jojo, although yyh does look interesting


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 3, 2020)

Astral Projection and Extraterrestrials and Astrology is where I am at. These ain't super popular but this is how my sona' existed.

What is more popular is Sci-Fi.... I am not super big on Space Dog-Fight battles because of reasons.
But stories about what we feel other planets can look like and the day/night/seasons of other planets is something I find interesting.

Space is interesting and there is always something new about it. Humans today can't physically go past Mars without serious endangerment to their health and well-being. But hey... We can go past Mars digitally which makes Space new and exciting with each new discovery.

I am a super fan of Space. ^v^'


----------



## TR273 (Dec 3, 2020)

I've got a sci-fi group of characters forming for a possible series.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 4, 2020)

fight me
im in orbit about to hit Earth with relativistic railgun darts, give me a reason to stop


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> fight me
> im in orbit about to hit Earth relativistic railgun darts, give me a reason to stop


i'm an immigrant of earth.

give me a chance to get off the planet first.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm working on a space focused story, but it's not furry related.
I like to think of it as a mix between lite fantasy and sci-fi


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 4, 2020)

Zehlua has a disco club on the moon! I'm actually working on an entire RPG for this!


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 8, 2020)

I love all things about space! Though I'm more on the "science" than "fiction" part of the spectrum. This hardly shows in my art, although I've taken a few picks at both realistic and symbolic space scenes.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 12, 2020)

Have an Avali character, one of a group of 10, RPwise they are currently on (normal like RL) Earth, but alas, no artwork. Just (ahem, tame, nothing eyebrow-raising) RP logs that are not planned to become stories.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i'm an immigrant of earth.
> 
> give me a chance to get off the planet first.


You have 10 minutes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm currently making a RP post in the Tavern where my "space alien" character crash lands.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a space universe.

bit of a cross between Star Wars, Kill Bill, and a few other influences

Involves Sergal Space Fascists, guerrillia rebels, intergalactic mobsters, nuclear weapons and god-like beings from the future.

Meet the main cast, Conor Flow, Minerva Flow, and Inevitable the Menace!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I have a space universe.
> 
> bit of a cross between Star Wars, Kill Bill, and a few other influences
> 
> ...



My main lore has Star Wars themes in it, especially with space magic witches and the empire vs the rebellion thing.


----------



## TrashManTerry (Dec 27, 2020)

My settings are more or less entirely scifi and my characters have scifi related excuses for being anthropomorphic. 

I've been working on a lot of alien races and i love developing alien worlds. I have a general space suit design that's used a lot in my setting, partly because its significant to the setting but mostly because i'm too lazy to design completely different suits for the multiple characters who need one. I've more recently been trying to draw spaceships for my setting but i've been struggling with that.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 27, 2020)

Some characters of mine are more or less just easily transferable in that I could grab a set of characters and drop them with minimal changes and they'll run fine, with a few exceptions at time.
I think the only/main character I have who usually is sci-fi themed is Xavavious, a maned wolf.
Nothing like a Punk Galatic Bounty Hunter whose name translates to Kyle. (Or jokingly translates to Kyle coz of the Monster he drinks.)
Fun fact: The greenish and black outfit he wears is meant to be his 'power armour', just of course in the image it's changed to look like normal clothing because modern.

One day I'll acquire a sci-fi themed reference sheet for him.


Spoiler


----------

